
nvm - alt_f4
nvm
======
rahuldottech
Q: Why is x broken?

A: Because either the devs didn't think of your use case, or they didn't care
about it.

~~~
tinyrama
What’s broken and how?

------
tinyrama
Can you expand on this a little?

